# Which dog beds?



## Blaziken (Nov 22, 2016)

When it comes to buying dog beds online, I always focus on the basic info like size, shape, and meterials. However recently I've found out there are many kinds of pet beds and different sorts have its particular function. And now I sum it up and try to state those for you.

Orthopedic dog beds
This type is one with matress inside. It is a better choice of bed for elderly dogs. It provides extra cushioning for the feeble joints. Also the shape is roomy, which makes this kind a good choice for your buddy to sprawl.

Donut and bolster dog beds
This style of dog bed is frequently round or oval and he has a cushioned bottom together with a raised side. If he or she likes to lean against something for security, or likes to sleep with his head resting upon a raised pillow, your dog will appreciate this style of bed. Many smaller dogs find this particular bed being cozy as the cup shape helps retain body heat. These kinds of bed is wonderful for dogs who choose to curl up.

Heated dog beds
As the name indicates, this kind of dog bed can keep your dog warm in cold days.

Dog cots
For dogs that they like to rest outdoors, you may have to look at a cot. Dog cots are raised to keep your dog elevated from the hot ground in the summer. Alternatively, above the cold ground in the winter. Many dog cots are made of a waterproof fabric which simplifies cleaning. Plus, their sturdy frame means they perfect for larger breeds of dogs.

I just make four kinds of mostly used pet beds here. And I have two orthopedic dog beds, to be exact, all bought on crazysales.
Then what kinds of dog beds are your dogs sleeping in? Do you have any experience of choosing a proper pet bed?


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Most of my dogs have liked blankets or old comforters that they would arrange to their liking themselves by pawing, & pushing with their noses. My current dog likes to sleep in my bed under my blankets, & she waits for me to lift them up so she can go down by my feet & keep them warm. But sometimes she starts licking them which kind of tickles!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I use old comforters.


----------



## Blaziken (Nov 22, 2016)

So, it seems I am making a fuss of my dog~~~onder: 
I used to use blankets or old comforters, but after I saw some fancy pet beds, I want to buy some...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sometimes a dog needs it. It is certainly nicer for an arthritic dog to have an orthopedic bed.


----------

